# F01 Sound Sytem upgrade with Mosconi DSP/Gladen speakers



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

2010 BMW F01 730D today. With Gladen 201 speakers and Mosconi D2 amplifier.

Car came with the HIFI amp from factory. 200 watt total. Poor. Poor speakers too.

To start with the owner asked me to upgrade the speakers. I warned him he would get distortion as the amp is too low on power.
So he agreed to upgrade to a Mosconi D2 (With bult-in DSP) to start with. The 4 channels will indeed provide 4 times more power than the OEM HIFI amp. But only 4 channels, so I made a custom loom to hook into the HIFI harness and take 4 channels signal from there.

Turned out very well with the DSP settings too.
So at the moment we are still using the OEM amp to power up the woofers under the seats (40 wrms, this is poor still) and the central speaker)

Don't get me wrong it get very loud and clear. But 40 wrms is very poor for the Gladen Extrem woofers. They can handle 150 wrms each.

So everything is done and playing well but in the next few days I will be installing a small 2 channel amplifier to get more life out of those Gladen woofers.

Some pictures


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

Great update ... let us know the result ..


----------

